# boletim / Registro de Ocorrência Policial



## Ricardo Tavares

Poderiam me informar como se diz nos países de vocês (de língua castellana)o documento que chamamos aqui no Brasil de R.O. (Registro de Ocorrência de Acidente de Trânsito)ou B.O. (Boletim de Acidente de Trânsito). a apresentação deste documento é necessária quando se deseja pleitear uma indenização em caso de sinistro a uma seguradora.

Grato.


----------



## andre luis

Em cache Acta de choque,neste site Ricardo.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

andre luis said:


> Em cache Acta de choque,neste site Ricardo.


Obrigado André Luis, mas e se for um sinistro de roubo ?? Parece-me que deveria ser alguma coisa mais genérica, como Registro Policial, mas não tenho certeza.


----------



## andre luis

Em cache outro link da Argentina,mas para qual país você procura referência?


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

andre luis said:


> Em cache outro link da Argentina,mas para qual país você procura referência?


Na verdade, trata-se de uma material que será disponibilizado na web e, portanto, aberta para todos os países de língua hispânica. Por isso, gostaria de contar com um termo genérico, de forma que qualquer hispano-falante possa entender sem problemas. 

Em tempo, ainda acho que Acta de Choque serve apenas para colisões, já que choque é colisão, batida. Mas, se o sinistro for de roubo ou furto do veículo, o nome deve ser outro, certamente.

Mas, obrigadíssimo pela atenção !!


----------



## Mangato

Em España  ese documento nomea-se  *atestado. *

*atestado**1**.*


*1. *m. Instrumento oficial en que una autoridad o sus delegados hacen constar como cierto algo. Se aplica especialmente a las diligencias de averiguación de un delito, instruidas por la autoridad gubernativa o Policía judicial como preliminares de un sumario.

O que não sei se na América se utiliza o termo. Pode perguntar no foro de espanhol. Há alguns advogados


----------



## andre luis

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Na verdade, trata-se de uma material que será disponibilizado na web e, portanto, aberta para todos os países de língua hispânica. Por isso, gostaria de contar com um termo genérico, de forma que qualquer hispano-falante possa entender sem problemas.
> 
> Em tempo, ainda acho que Acta de Choque serve apenas para colisões, já que choque é colisão, batida. Mas, se o sinistro for de roubo ou furto do veículo, o nome deve ser outro, certamente.
> 
> Mas, obrigadíssimo pela atenção !!


Acta de Choque é só para colisões...encontrei isto:
*Denuncia policial 
*(Derecho procesal Penal) Acto por el cual se pone en conocimiento de la autoridad policial la comisión de un hecho delictivo, siendo necesaria su intervención.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

andre luis said:


> Acta de Choque é só para colisões...encontrei isto:
> *Denuncia policial
> *(Derecho procesal Penal) Acto por el cual se pone en conocimiento de la autoridad policial la comisión de un hecho delictivo, siendo necesaria su intervención.


Muy bien.... parece-me ser exatamente isso. Vou por este caminho.

Valeu !!


----------



## patodiez

Oi / Hola
En Argentina, las aseguradoras nos exigen una "Exposición Policial", que no es más que un papel hecho por la policía donde consta nuestros dichos de los actos ocurridos, por lo general se utiliza para los choques de autos, porque es muy raro que las personas aseguren sus casas o negocios por estos lados.
La denuncia policial no es un papel en sí, sino la acción de hacer la denuncia en la policía por algún delito que se cometió. (Mi vecina hizo la denuncia policial por el robo de anoche en su casa)
Saludos / Cumprimentos
desde Argentina.


----------



## Carfer

Sabendo que aqui em Portugal chamamos genericamente a este tipo de documentos policiais 'Auto de notícia', ocorreu-me que a designação em espanhol podia não ser muito diferente e, fazendo uma pesquisa breve na net encontrei estas frases:
_'Las compañias dieron la razon al ciclomotor en el momento del *accidente* ayudandose del *Acta* realizada por la *policia'*_
_'se debe llamar siempre a la *policia* aunque el *accidente* sea leve? *....* se pone cabezòn...levantan *acta* del *accidente* com medidas etc,etc *...*_

 Encontrei também *atestado *com o mesmo sentido, como, aliás, já referiu o Mangato. 

Curiosamente, também dei com alguns sites onde '_atestad_o' significa igualmente 'o polícia que elabora o auto', sinónimo, portanto, do português '_autuante_'.

Se a terminologia não for muito diferente nos países a que a tradução do Ricardo se dirige, talvez isto seja útil.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Oi gente.
 
Parece-me que um termo mais genérico é: *"Parte policial"*
 
Oxalá ajude.
 
Abraços.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Oi gente.
> 
> Parece-me que um termo mais genérico é: *"Parte policial"*
> 
> Oxalá ajude.
> 
> Abraços.



Gostei dessa. Mas, infelizmente foi um pouco tarde, pois já encaminhei a tradução ao cliente. Fica para o próximo trabalho e para futuras referências.

Muito obrigado a todos pela ajuda e pelo tempo de vocês em pesquisar.


----------



## Cecília Meloni

En Brasil, cuando hay un atraco, vamos a la comisaria y denuncia¿mos el acto con un documento. Este documento se llama "boletim de ocorrências". En España, ¿ cómo se llama ?


----------



## patriota

Veja o que foi dito neste outro tópico::



Mangato said:


> Em España  ese documento nomea-se  *atestado. *
> 
> *atestado**1**.*
> 
> 
> *1. *m. Instrumento oficial en que una autoridad o sus delegados hacen constar como cierto algo. Se aplica especialmente a las diligencias de averiguación de un delito, instruidas por la autoridad gubernativa o Policía judicial como preliminares de un sumario.


----------

